# Lap wedge colectomy ascending colon polyp



## ERhernandez (Apr 19, 2012)

How would you code for Laparoscopic wedge colectomy for large ascending colon polyp. The doctor described the polyp as bening but very large. He said it was decided to do a colotomy. The tenia was opened with harmonic scalpel and polyp was lifted into the colotomy and then transected with one application of the echelon 60 staples and colotomy was closed.


----------



## syllingk (Apr 19, 2012)

You really need to post the op note to get a good answer. So did he resect any of the bowel or not? It is not clear from your note.


----------



## Lujanwj (Apr 20, 2012)

For a laps wedge colectomy I'd suggest 44204-52. Your matching the main portion of the codes description - Laps surgical; Colectomy, partial, and -52 for no anastomosis.  In CPT "Partial" means anything less than "Total". That being said, Dr must have taking some colon and not just the polyp.  If Dr just did a colotomy and excised the polyp 44238.


----------



## ERhernandez (Apr 20, 2012)

*Lap wedge colectomy*

He didn't mension the anastomosis. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

